# ★1 YEAR FREE★ANY LOCATION★cPANEL/WHM INCL.★24/7 SUPPORT★UNMETERED B/W★tmzVPS★USA/UK



## tmzVPS-Daniel

www.tmzVPS.com​*We currently have 3 promotions for NEW customers:*

*1.* Use coupon code "*NEWCUST1*" on the order form and you will get *20% OFF* on any plan, monthly or quarterly terms only!

*2. Mention this URL on your order form and get (Any Plan, Any location):*
*-- 6 months FREE added to your account on any annual purchase
-- 9 months FREE added to your account on any biennial purchase
-- 12 months FREE added to your account on any triennial purchase*

*Example*: You purchase 6 months upfront, we will give you 3 months free.

*3. Are you transferring from another provider? If your monthly bill is above $17 and you show us proof of cancellation, we will give you the 2nd month for FREE on any VPS.*

*★★*4. Unmetered Bandwidth on all managed VPS Plans and All Locations. (This is the only offer that can be combined with other offers above. Please post order # below to get promotion applied to your VPS). *★★*


- Only one promotion/coupon code is available per client / They cannot be combined / New Clients Only -

★ tmzVPS - *Fully Managed* *SSD Accelerated* VPS'S ★​
To start off we would like to thank you for viewing our thread on WHT. You have many options and VPS providers to choose from and we greatly value the potential opportunity you are giving us to earn your loyal business.

tmzVPS has been independently *owned* and *operated* for 8+ years and is a leader in the Managed VPS Market. Thousands of customers trust us with their important data, websites etc. Let tmzVPS Fully Manage your Virtual Private Server so you can spend 100% of your time focusing on your clients & expanding your business.

*Quick Information:*

*★ Independently owned and operated for 8+ Years.
★ Locations in Los Angeles & Florida - United States | London - United Kingdom
★ All of our nodes are SSD-Accelerated in Raid10
★ All of our nodes are connected to 1Gbps Bandwidth Ports
★ Every VPS is setup INSTANTLY after payment is verified
★ We utilize Dual Deca Core, Dual Hexa-Core & Dual Octa-Core CPU's
★ 30 Minute Guaranteed Response time on tickets
★ Monthly Payments - NO CONTRACTS!
★ 30 Day money back guarantee for new customers
★ Free (same control panel) migration to our services. Migrate to tmzVPS - tmzVPS
★ Why tmzVPS? https://www.tmzvps.com/why-tmzvps/
★ Free VPS Security Hardening & Optimization: https://www.tmzvps.com/help/security/*

*What our wonderful clients say about tmzVPS:*

http://www.webhostin...ghlight=tmzvps *★NEW★*
http://www.webhostin...ghlight=tmzvps *★NEW★*
http://www.webhostin...ghlight=tmzvps *★NEW★*
http://www.webhostin...ghlight=tmzvps *★NEW★*
http://www.webhostin...01#post8881101 *★NEW★*
http://www.webhostin....ghlight=tmzvps*★NEW★*
Web Hosting Talk - View Single Post - ★1 YEAR FREE★ Managed & Unmanaged VPS - OpenVZ/KVM - FLORIDA, LOS ANGELES, UK★tmzVPS★*★NEW★*
Web Hosting Talk - View Single Post - ★1 YEAR FREE★ Managed & Unmanaged VPS - OpenVZ/KVM - FLORIDA, LOS ANGELES, UK★tmzVPS★*★NEW★*
Web Hosting Talk - View Single Post - Last TMZVPS Review (21+ Months Later)*★NEW★*
Web Hosting Talk - View Single Post - My Experience (so far) with TMZVPS*★NEW★*
Web Hosting Talk - View Single Post - Premium VPS Host Referral*★NEW★*
Web Hosting Talk - View Single Post - Ask VPS Managed Provder
Web Hosting Talk - View Single Post - Ask VPS Managed Provder
http://www.webhostin...d.php?t=1271723
Web Hosting Talk - View Single Post - ★tmzVPS.COM★ LOWEST PRICED SSD-ACCELERATED VPS PLANS ON WHT!!! cPANEL/WHM INCLUDED★★★
Web Hosting Talk - View Single Post - TMZVPS.com 1.5 years Review
Web Hosting Talk - View Single Post - TmzVps Review
http://www.webhostin....ghlight=tmzvps
http://www.webhostin....ghlight=tmzvps
http://www.webhostin...d.php?t=1190254
http://www.webhostin....ghlight=tmzvps
http://www.webhostin....ghlight=tmzvps
http://www.webhostin....ghlight=tmzvps
http://www.webhostin...d.php?t=1150923
http://www.webhostin....ghlight=tmzvps
http://www.webhostin...d.php?t=1133323
http://www.webhostin....ghlight=tmzvps
http://www.webhostin....ghlight=tmzvps
http://www.webhostin....ght=tmzhosting
http://www.webhostin....ghlight=tmzvps
http://www.webhostin....ghlight=tmzvps
Web Hosting Talk - View Single Post - TMZ Hosting - all round review
http://www.webhostin....ghlight=tmzvps
http://www.webhostin....ghlight=tmzvps
http://www.webhostin....ghlight=tmzvps
http://www.webhostin....ghlight=tmzvps
tmzVPS Reviews, Customer Reviews - tmzVPS


 

*Most VMs come with:*​
*FULL *Management - Includes *FREE *cPanel/WHM - 24/7/365 Days *Proactive *Monitoring - *Full root* Access - *Free *Off Site Backups - *Raid 10 Setup*- *Free* Softaculous (Premium) - *Free *SSD Acceleration & More!​
=============

*Los Angeles, United States DC:*
— PING: 107.161.184.2
— Test File: http://198.136.57.226:8080/1gbfile.tgz

*Florida, United States DC:*

— PING: 72.29.70.131
— Test File: http://72.29.70.131/1gbfile.tgz

*London**, United Kingdom DC:*
— PING: 109.73.160.202
— Test File: http://109.73.160.202/1gbfile.tgz

 

*OPENVZ - Los Angeles, Florida - United States | London - United Kingdom*​
★★ Each Managed VPS comes with 1 IPV4 IP Address & cPanel/WHM with SolusVM ★★​
*VM-2G* (openVZ)

*CPU*: 8 Cores
*DDR3 RAM*: 2 GB
*Space*: 100 GB *(SSD-ACCELERATED / RAID 10)*
*Bandwidth*: 4,000 GB
*★★ Instant Setup ★★*
-- $31/mo Fully Managed (includes cPanel/WHM)
-- $14/mo Unmanaged (cPanel $11/month)


*VM-4G* (openVZ)

*CPU*: 8 Cores
*DDR3 RAM*: 4 GB
*Space*: 200 GB *(SSD-ACCELERATED / RAID 10)*
*Bandwidth*: 8,000 GB
*★★ Instant Setup ★★*
-- $41/mo Fully Managed (includes cPanel/WHM)
-- $24/mo Unmanaged (cPanel $11/month) 

*VM-6G* (openVZ)

*CPU*: 8 Cores
*DDR3 RAM*: 6 GB
*Space*: 300 GB *(SSD-ACCELERATED / RAID 10)*
*Bandwidth*: 12,000 GB
*★★ Instant Setup ★★*
-- $51/mo Fully Managed (includes cPanel/WHM)
-- $34/mo Unmanaged (cPanel $11/month) 

*VM-8G* (openVZ)

*CPU*: 8 Cores
*DDR3 RAM*: 8 GB
*Space*: 400 GB *(SSD-ACCELERATED / RAID 10)*
*Bandwidth*: 16,000 GB
*★★ Instant Setup ★★*
-- $61/mo Fully Managed (includes cPanel/WHM)
-- $44/mo Unmanaged (cPanel $11/month) 


*VM-10G* (openVZ)

*CPU*: 8 Cores
*DDR3 RAM*: 10 GB
*Space*: 500 GB *(SSD-ACCELERATED / RAID 10)*
*Bandwidth*: 20,000 GB
*★★ Instant Setup ★★*
-- $71/mo Fully Managed (includes cPanel/WHM)
-- $54/mo Unmanaged (cPanel $11/month) 

==================================​

*KVM - Los Angeles - US*​*KM-2G* (KVM)
*CPU*: 2 Cores
*DDR3 RAM*: 2 GB
*Space*: 100 GB *(SSD-ACCELERATED / RAID 10)*
*Bandwidth*: 4,000 GB
*★★ Instant Setup ★★*
-- $38/mo Fully Managed [uS - Location] (includes cPanel/WHM)
-- $20/mo Unmanaged [uS - Location]

*KM-4G* (KVM)
*CPU*: 3 Cores
*DDR3 RAM*: 4 GB
*Space*: 200 GB *(SSD-ACCELERATED / RAID 10)*
*Bandwidth*: 4,000 GB
*★★ Instant Setup ★★*
-- $58/mo Fully Managed [uS - Location] (includes cPanel/WHM)
-- $40/mo Unmanaged [uS - Location]

*KM-6G* (KVM)
*CPU*: 4 Cores
*DDR3 RAM*: 6 GB
*Space*: 300 GB *(SSD-ACCELERATED / RAID 10)*
*Bandwidth*: 4,000 GB
*★★ Instant Setup ★★*
-- $78/mo Fully Managed [uS - Location] (includes cPanel/WHM)
-- $60/mo Unmanaged [uS - Location]

*KM-8G* (KVM)
*CPU*: 5 Cores
*DDR3 RAM*: 8 GB
*Space*: 400 GB *(SSD-ACCELERATED / RAID 10)*
*Bandwidth*: 4,000 GB
*★★ Instant Setup ★★*
-- $98/mo Fully Managed [uS - Location] (includes cPanel/WHM)
-- $80/mo Unmanaged [uS - Location]

*Frequently Asked Questions*​*Q:* What falls under Full Management?
*A:* We will do many things that other providers won't do. We will go over the top to help you with ANY questions you may have with our services. You can read on this more at: Compare Managed VPS Hosting vs Unmanaged VPS Hosting - tmzVPS

*Q:* What locations do you currently offer?
*A:* We currrently have three locations available, Los Angeles, California and Orlando, Florida - United States & London - United Kingdom. More locations will be added soon.

*Q:* Which payment methods do you accept?
*A:* We currently accept PayPal, Credit Cards, 2checkout (All MAJOR Credit Cards) & Skrill (Also known as MoneyBookers). If you do not see your payment method please let us know so we can add it.

*Q:* Are your VPS's setup instantly?
*A:* Yes, all of our VPS's are setup instantly after your payment is verified. You will receive your login details right away.

Frequently Asked Questions - tmzVPS

If you have any questions, please feel free to contact us at any time. Contact info is below:

*Contact Information*:
- Follow us on Twitter @tmzvps
- Live Chat is available @ VPS Hosting, Managed VPS Hosting, Virtual Private Servers - tmzVPS
- E-Mail us at [email protected]
- VPS Hosting, Managed VPS Hosting, Virtual Private Servers - tmzVPS / Managed VPS Provider

Thank You for Reading!
- Daniel ​


----------



## MannDude

@tmzVPS-Daniel , what datacenters are you using for each location?


----------



## kcaj

MannDude said:


> @tmzVPS-Daniel , what datacenters are you using for each location?


The UK location is HostDime.



tmzVPS-Daniel said:


> *London**, United Kingdom DC:*
> 
> — PING: 109.73.160.202
> 
> 
> — Test File: http://109.73.160.202/1gbfile.tgz


% Information related to '109.73.160.200 - 109.73.160.207'

% Abuse contact for '109.73.160.200 - 109.73.160.207' is '[email protected]'

inetnum: 109.73.160.200 - 109.73.160.207
netname: HOSTDIME-1833541832
descr: Hostdime.com UK client
remarks: INFRA-AW
country: GB
admin-c: NA2657-RIPE
tech-c: NA2657-RIPE
status: ASSIGNED PA
mnt-by: DIME-MNT
source: RIPE # Filtered

person: Network Admins
address: 440 west kennedy, orlando FL 32810
phone: +14077561126 ext 3001
nic-hdl: NA2657-RIPE
source: RIPE # Filtered
mnt-by: DIME-MNT


So lets take a look at what HostDime have to say about their facility.



Maidstone?! Where is that?



~16 miles outside of the London border in Kent. To market this product as "London" is grossly misleading.


----------

